# Brown hair with highlights!!



## juxt123 (Sep 4, 2007)

i want to get my hair highlighted!!i have dark brown hair...help my with ideas!show me pics!or give a url! thankss


----------



## eastsidesunset (Sep 4, 2007)

I'll give you one suggestion- Don't do it. Haha. Honestly, I have very dark brown hair and every. single. time. it's been highlighted it has turned orange. After getting it fixed by my new stylist, she told me she doesn't think brunettes were meant for highlights as it can turn very brassy. I say start out slow and get a few highlights done (like around your face and a little in the crown) and slowly work up to more if you like it.


----------



## juxt123 (Sep 4, 2007)

that sux its not fair
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  thanks


----------



## Mxue (Sep 4, 2007)

i got my hair highlighted, it's fairly brown, the first time she did it i thought it wasn't noticable enough, she used copper tones aswell. i went back and had it done a second time using bleach and it looked like this:

http://i17.tinypic.com/4ygo6s1.jpg
http://i1.tinypic.com/52w3f3a.jpg


----------



## vica (Sep 4, 2007)

if u dont have enough fundage every month to get a touch up on the whole head i would suggest getting a few panels to frame your face.. you can get away with roots for a few months and it wont be a big hassle to get to a salon every month just to touch up the highlights.. and when the panels start to fade, you can even tone it yourself... if your warm skinned like me, i would suggest lifting the hair up the orange/yellow stage and tone it with a level 6 gold.. i just touched up my panels the other day and used clairol radiance toner + clear shine in lvl 6 gold and the color was so beautiful.. (theres a pic example of my hair in my tutorial if u can find it)and if your skin is on the cooler side, you can get away with a lighter shade... or you can try panels, but two different shades of blonde , thatll be pretty too.. hth


----------



## juxt123 (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mxue* 

 
_i got my hair highlighted, it's fairly brown, the first time she did it i thought it wasn't noticable enough, she used copper tones aswell. i went back and had it done a second time using bleach and it looked like this:

http://i17.tinypic.com/4ygo6s1.jpg
http://i1.tinypic.com/52w3f3a.jpg_

 
oo looks like you basically died at all blonde


----------



## juxt123 (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vica* 

 
_if u dont have enough fundage every month to get a touch up on the whole head i would suggest getting a few panels to frame your face.. you can get away with roots for a few months and it wont be a big hassle to get to a salon every month just to touch up the highlights.. and when the panels start to fade, you can even tone it yourself... if your warm skinned like me, i would suggest lifting the hair up the orange/yellow stage and tone it with a level 6 gold.. i just touched up my panels the other day and used clairol radiance toner + clear shine in lvl 6 gold and the color was so beautiful.. (theres a pic example of my hair in my tutorial if u can find it)and if your skin is on the cooler side, you can get away with a lighter shade... or you can try panels, but two different shades of blonde , thatll be pretty too.. hth_

 
im warmer skin toned too and yea that helped thanks


----------



## kimmy (Sep 4, 2007)

my hair is dark brown with blonde highlights...they're not brassy on me.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 5, 2007)

my hair is pretty well black and i got highlights that were 2-3 shades lighter than my color, so basically light-medium brown and they looked cute!


----------

